# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  ƸӜƷ A Chix Fitness Journal 2012 ƸӜƷ

## SexySweetheart

Seeing how this is a new year, I will forget last years numbers and start with today, only having focus for each day on hand
Attachment 119145Attachment 119146Attachment 119147

6:15 AM Wake, Vitamins 
*fish oil/fiber tabs/calcium/B/ginkgo biloba/A/amino acids/iron/folic Acid/D3/E/B12 /B6/Biotin/St. Johns wart/niacin/vitex berry/fiber tab/African mango seed extract*_ (macros for all vite's = 3 P/ 2 F/ 15 CAL/ 2 C/ 2 SUG)_

Phen, caffeine pill
STRETCHES @ 6:30 AM 

7:15 AM MEAL 1 -
Protein blend _(27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG)_ 
*my blend is Premier protein choc shake with 1/2 scoop Creatien choc powder*

Run in the AM when classes allow

10:15 AM MEAL 2 -
Protein blend _(27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG)_ 

12:30 MEAL 3 -
Celery with bean dip OR veggy salad OR hardboiled egg whites OR sashimi _(27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG)_ 

3:30 MEAL 4 -
Protein blend (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

5:15 MEAL 5- hand of almonds OR hardboiled egg whites

Phen, caffeine pill, 2 fish oil, fiber tabs, amino pills
[email protected]:45 PM
* till failure every machine (usually 3 of 15)
Upper body on *Mondays* starting with10min Cardio
IF on *Tuesdays* with P90X dvd
Lower bod on *Wednesdays* starting with10min Cardio
IF on *Thursdays* with P90X dvd
Booty-lish-ious routine listed below *Fridays*
PLANK: 30sec / each SIDE PLANK: 20sec and Full Stretching Routine listed below daily
TAN

7:30 PM MEAL 6- 
*must include lots veggy/ fiber/ protein / low carb fruit like tomatoes zucchini etc.
A homemade soup Bean or Lentil or Pea or Chicken very heavy on veggies (almost always to include 15 types of beans&peas&lentals/pepper/onion/celery/carrot/zuchini/eggplant/garlic/tomato/water/steak or sausage or chicken or beef) Or a plate of fish with hard cheese slices and veggys 
_(average: 24 P/ 2 F/ 215 CAL/ 30 C/ 2 SUG)_

extra stretch in hip stacked positions
BED 11:00 PM

Mental Notes 
[] 24 hour IF 2x week / intake changes on days after IF 2 include friendly carbs of brown rice/flaxseed pancakes & fruit
[] Water Intake 74fl daily
[] This is for my accountability and entertainment. Not seeking any further food/ nutrition adivse but feel free to leave words of encouragment  :Smilie: 

AB Leg lifts~ strait leg: 5, 2 sets/ bent side 2 side lifts 10, 3 sets
Triceps Press 90lbs 10, 4 set
Bicep Curl 30lbs, 5 set
Shoulder Press 10lbs 10, 6 set
Rear Delt Row 50lbs 10, 6 set
Back Extension 110lbs 15, 3 set
Chest Press 10lbs 15, 5 set
Pull Down 70lbs 10, 5 set
Fly 30lbs 15, 4 set
*about 1.5 hour = Upper body Day MONDAYS*

Calf Extension 70lbs 10, 6sets
Seated Leg Curl 75lbs 10, 7sets
Leg Extraction 75lbs 10, 5 sets
Seated Leg Press 110lbs 10 5 sets *my focus and butt builder: toes up so high on bar that they hangover and only heel is used to push. do 1 set feet parallel (l l) than another full set with feet forming a V (\ /) than another full set feet forming (/ \ ) each foot position works diff small muscles 
Inner Hip Abduction 150lbs 15, 5 sets
Outer Hip Abduction 180lbs 15, 9 reps
*1.5 hour = Lower body Day WEDNESDAYS*

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SexySweetheart

~~~~

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 119149 MY KOKO Thernal purse tote ~ packed with protien shaker / tupperwear of snack and girly stuff for the day of fit  :Wink: 
Attachment 119150 side plank
Attachment 119151 plank
Attachment 119152 1/2 of my shake mix
Attachment 119153 other 1/2 of my shake mix

----------


## t-gunz

solid 

best of luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr Pepper

Good luck sexy il be watching  :Smilie: 

Love those video clips! Let me know how those African mango seed extract goes, thinking about adding it into my little sisters diet.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Times Roman

hmm....

see, all this time i thought women were just naturally beautiful? and now Im finding out they have to work at it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i need to come up with a goal for 2012.....hmmmm!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good going girl! You got it down to a science now. Wishing ALL your goals come true in 2012. Gotta get ready for the wedding made of dreams.....IT WILL HAPPEN!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## BrownGirl

Good luck with all your goals this year!!! I'm sure you'll do wonderful!  :Smilie:  My goal is to be in the best shape I've ever been in! We'll see how that goes...lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

Great stuff!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^impressive title!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ you talking about Tbody? If so, he got that title because he was instrumental in starting the " Transformational Challenge" last year and was a top trainer with great results from his trainees.

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ you are special to me......

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

The machines I couldnt use today...training missed
Fly Attachment 119202

strait leg lifts Attachment 119203 and yes, this is what I look like when I do them
bent side leg lifts Attachment 119204

----------


## Sicko

Good luck in the new year Sexy..not that I think you need it , you seem to have a solid plan with all the motivation and support you will need to succeed...

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> Seeing how this is a new year, I will forget last years numbers and start with today, only having focus for each day on hand


Sounds good to me ~ Out with the old and in with the new!!

Will be following, of course. Good luck to you with all of your goals. I know there are some very important events taking place for you this year!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Wow girly sounds like u have a rock solid plan that will go lovely with ur rock solid body!!! God job, u got this! :Smilie:  U inspisre me!! Oh and I will b trying ur bootie-lish-ish exercises, especially if it could potentially look like those girls.....man!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Lol your welcome and I loved cartoons, who am I kidding....I still love cartoons!!! And its one of my favorites since him and I have so much in common, except that he is a few years older haha. Yeah I bet those exercises will litterally kick my ass and I cant wait to find out, I wud love exchange my jell-o booty for a J-Lo booty!!! :Smilie: 

Hope u eventually got some sleep, worst feeling ever! Sometimes Ill take melatonin bc I tend to wake up ar 1am and not be able to go back to sleep...its aweful! Hopefully the sleeping pill did the trick :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> BOOTY-LISH-IOUS FRIDAY WORKOUT



just wanted to thank you for the bootylicious videos!!! time to get back on the saddle and get it done!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## auslifta

Goodluck with your goals this year, I know you're going to kick arse

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Dr Pepper

I'm still watching, but got to go to sleep now, getting up early to train tomorrow  :Frown: ... Looks like your killing it though. Great job Sexy!  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Dr Pepper

Congrats to Tiger. Second promotion in 7 months, great job!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Unbelievable! Didn't get the spinning ball on your thread. 

Have you tried taking Gaba about an hour before bed? I do and it helps to calm me down. Then I take 3 mgs of melatonin at bedtime. Also I have heard anymore melatonin than 3 mgs can actually wire ya up. 
One of my resolutions is to GET TO BED EARLIER. 

Tell Tiger congrats and have fun schmoozing all the red white and blues. I know you will take pics! 

ALWAYS GOOD LUCK SEXY!

----------


## BrownGirl

Congrats to your honey!  :Smilie:  And I know how you feel about wanting to weigh yourself...it's hard not to! I wonder if it's a girl thing.

----------


## tbody66

I dropped my ECA stacks to jus twice a day, once upon waking and once at lunch and cut the ephedrine in half for both, still have plenty of energy at bedtime, but not too much to have to stay up when I don't want to.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

Plan the work, work the plan!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I was thinking. Have you ever had a saliva cortisol test? I wonder if your cortisol is all thrown off kicking in when it shouldn't at night time thus keeping you all wired up. I had to change my clock and tried a supplement which helped me a lot to help me do that and if you want the name of it then let me know. 

And I know you don't like to weigh everyday. I do. I just can't help myself. But I take the count just one day a week.

8 pounds in 8 weeks WILL HAPPEN SEXY! You got this girl!

----------


## tbody66

We are all on our way to our best year ever!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## RaginCajun

> saliva cortisol test ?....I have not. sounds interresting. would love to hear more!
> 
> SM n tbody ... ~agree!


same here. looks like we both have the same goal in mind, so lets all do this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> We are all on our way to our best year ever!


YOU BET!




> saliva cortisol test ?....I have not. sounds interresting. would love to hear more!
> 
> SM n tbody ... ~agree!


it is a 24 hour test where you actually spit in a little vial to test your adrenals/cortisol. You can get the test real easily. Online or at a real good drug store. And then you ship it to a place ( prepaid usually and comes with a box to send usually) and then they give your results. And not expensive. This way you can see if your adrenals are shot which makes your cortisol go off path hence kicking in at night giving you a second wind and a 3rd wind yet cortisol is supposed to kick in around 4-6 in the wee hours of the morning to put you into wake-up mode. And what is happening is by staying up so late you are then staying in wake-up mode and feeding the cycle.
ANd keep in mind cortisol is catabolic so not helping your muscles at all. That is why many like to inject hgh when cortisol levels are high in order to blunt cortisol which it actually does.

Hope this makes sense. 




> same here. looks like we both have the same goal in mind, so lets all do this!


WE ALL GOT THIS!

----------


## SlimmerMe

ps: the test will determine when your cortisol levels are high that is why it is a 24 hour test. You spit in the vial at certain times a day and mark the time on a sheet for lab analysis.

----------


## tbody66

wow, interesting stuff.

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## SlimmerMe

> wow, interesting stuff.


it is interesting indeed...




> wow SM very interresting stuff!!! I am curious as h3ll now lol, is def on my list ....after I get my books and pay min for the semester....but deffinitly gonna follow up with this suggestion ty! ~ sexy AND friggan smart, that chix got it ALL


YOU TOO!

and so ya know, you can also test other hormones with the saliva kit too. Cost determines how much you want tested. Some think saliva is more accurate actually yet others not so much. Up to you how much you want to test. 

I had a cortisol night last night myself!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Great goal!!! I am going to shoot for the same, 1lb/week and I agree with you on it being a healthy route too  :Smilie: 

Oh we're heading to the gym now and I'm going to do a slightly modified version of your bootie-lish-ious workout...yayyy!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Grrrrr I wish I could just delete this.....SORRY!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Okay so I had a slight change of plans...realized that today is/was back & biceps and tomorrow will be legs/glutes/can't stand/can't sit for a week day hahahaha!!! 




> *evil chucklez*


Oh nooo....I know for sure now that I won't be able to *MOVE* for a week!! lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ hehehe ...its a good thing  :Smilie: 

Will Im positive the E/C stack is not the issue of my stay up late now, cuz the decrease hasnt made a lick of diff for me. STARTING Mon I will return to the full tab of each before my 5pm training. Had a refreshing lazy weekend and getting pumped for this week!

6:15 AM Wake, Vitamins 
*fish oil/fiber tabs/calcium/B/ginkgo biloba/A/amino acids/iron/folic Acid/D3/E/B12 /B6/Biotin/St. Johns wart/niacin/vitex berry/fiber tab/African mango seed extract* (macros for all vite's = 3 P/ 2 F/ 15 CAL/ 2 C/ 2 SUG)

Phen, caffeine pill
STRETCHES @ 6:30 AM 

7:15 AM MEAL 1 -
Protein blend (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 
*my blend is Premier protein choc shake with 1/2 scoop Casein choc powder*

10:15 AM MEAL 2 -
Protein blend (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

12:30 MEAL 3 -
Celery with bean dip OR veggie salad OR hardboiled egg whites OR sashimi (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

3:30 MEAL 4 -
Protein blend (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

5:15 MEAL 5- hand of almonds OR hardboiled egg whites

Phen, caffeine pill, 2 fish oil, fiber tabs, amino pills
[email protected]:45 PM
* till failure every machine (usually 3 of 15)
PLANK: 30sec / each SIDE PLANK: 20sec and Full Stretching Routine listed below daily
Triceps Press 90lbs 10, 4 set
Bicep Curl 30lbs, 5 set
Shoulder Press 10lbs 10, 6 set
Rear Delt Row 50lbs 10, 6 set
Back Extension 110lbs 15, 3 set
Chest Press 10lbs 15, 5 set
Pull Down 70lbs 10, 5 set
Fly 30lbs 15, 4 set
about 1.5 hour = Upper body Day *MONDAYS*

7:30 PM MEAL 6- 
*must include lots veggie/ fiber/ protein / low carb fruit like tomatoes zucchini etc.
A homemade soup Bean or Lentil or Pea or Chicken very heavy on veggies (almost always to include 15 types of beans&peas&lentals/pepper/onion/celery/carrot/zuchini/eggplant/garlic/tomato/water/steak or sausage or chicken or beef) Or a plate of fish with hard cheese slices and veggies 
(average: 24 P/ 2 F/ 215 CAL/ 30 C/ 2 SUG)

extra stretch in hip stacked positions
BED 11:00 PM (lol)

Mental Notes 
[] 24 hour Intermittent Fasting 2x week / intake changes on days after IF, I call these days Intermittent Feeding 2 include friendly carbs of brown rice/flaxseed pancakes & fruit
[] Water Intake 74fl daily
[] This is for my accountability and entertainment. Not seeking any further food/ nutrition advice but feel free to leave words of encouragement 

Have been dabbling with a 30day cleansing idea. Not so much for a weight loss result, more so as a douche out my bod kind of thing, also Im curios about testing my resolve/will power. There are so many options for 30day cleanses... still researching... but certainly interested.

Attachment 119358

----------


## SlimmerMe

My earrings are the same size as they were in high school too~ Amazing how they fit the same way they always have. 

I love earrings.

----------


## RaginCajun

so you are fasting for a whole day, twice a week? power to ya! i can barley make it to 16 hours! and yall women crack me up!

----------


## tbody66

My wife absolutely can't hardly fast for one meal, a day is terrible and longer than that she needs to be all alone cause she's not a pleasant person.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## BrownGirl

Hah I can't fast either. I need my food! I start shaking if I miss a meal. Slfmade says it's all in my head but whatever, I'd rather not pass out! lol

----------


## tbody66

We all have our own styles and our bodies tell us when we aren't treating them how they want to be treated. 

Now, Sexy, tell me about this marrying of the tiger. When and where?

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

very cool, My wife and I met on 09/11/09 and were married 11/10/09. Sounds amazing, can't wait to see pics.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sexy...love the wedding plans..so romantic and so much planning! 

re: cleanse. I dabbled in a full body cleanse called isagenix a few years back. I did 2 - 9 day programs back to back. 2 days drink some liquid cleanse throughout the day, 5 days of 2 shakes and small meal, 2 days of the cleanse and I repeated. About 13 days in I will tell you some pretty gross stuff came out of me....I called it alien matter cuz it wasn't of this planet...a smelly tar looking heap of black toxins...SMELLY! Apparently the body cannot process certain foods (hydragenated/partially hydragenated oil....like in peanut butter) and this gunk gets stuck inside intentines until purged. This event happened on a weekend (thank Godness! ) and when I went into work, a male colleague asked me what changed....stomach was much flatter! It was noticeable. So I did this program for about 6 - 9 months, a lot lighter in the pocket book and then the weight slowly creaped back on cuz I didn't know what nutrition to properly fuel body....but the cleansing program did work. 

Occassionly I do this 9 day cleanse just cause....but not very often....although, I have been thinking I will in a couple months ; )

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Arranged with his C.O. to pick up his dress uniform secretly, Im gonna send him to the library for something I know they wont have (he would never stop looking for something I asked for lol ) I will get all done up, limo pick me up ... meet him at the falls on library platform, wisked to Boston Ma on charles river, authentic gondolas from Vience, candles floating in the water, wine/cheese/fruit/ musician and a bottle floats out with our rings. we will release a chiness floating lantern than pix at a park with AWSOME history and Im wisking him away to Universal studios for 1 week. All in black ops form


OMG I *loved* reading this!!! So awesome!!! So.... can you plan my wedding as well lol??? We have been engaged for almost three years and still no plans bc I totally suck at it!!! Haha oh well  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

> OMG I *loved* reading this!!! So awesome!!! So.... can you plan my wedding as well lol??? We have been engaged for almost three years and still no plans bc I totally suck at it!!! Haha oh well


You can get him to come with you to the July 4th Picnic and we'll have the ceremony at the gym!

----------


## auslifta

> sexy...love the wedding plans..so romantic and so much planning! 
> 
> re: cleanse. I dabbled in a full body cleanse called *isagenix* a few years back. I did 2 - 9 day programs back to back. 2 days drink some liquid cleanse throughout the day, 5 days of 2 shakes and small meal, 2 days of the cleanse and I repeated. About 13 days in I will tell you some pretty gross stuff came out of me....I called it alien matter cuz it wasn't of this planet...a smelly tar looking heap of black toxins...SMELLY! Apparently the body cannot process certain foods (hydragenated/partially hydragenated oil....like in peanut butter) and this gunk gets stuck inside intentines until purged. This event happened on a weekend (thank Godness! ) and when I went into work, a male colleague asked me what changed....stomach was much flatter! It was noticeable. So I did this program for about 6 - 9 months, a lot lighter in the pocket book and then the weight slowly creaped back on cuz I didn't know what nutrition to properly fuel body....but the cleansing program did work. 
> 
> Occassionly I do this 9 day cleanse just cause....but not very often....although, I have been thinking I will in a couple months ; )


First I've heard of this, did a search and fair bit of reading. Would be interested in doing a cleanse like this but I found as many against as for this program. Still reading but do you have any independent studies on this? or links to independent studies that were not paid for by isagenix? I can't find any.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> You can get him to come with you to the July 4th Picnic and we'll have the ceremony at the gym!


LMAO!! Scary thing is that he would probably *love* that idea!! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

> so very true 
> 
> now, this brought a smile to my face  
> he doesnt read my thread so I will share... he belives we are getting married 10/11/12 BUT I have decided to surprize him  we are eloping 8/10/12 and I want it to just us as a focus so I found ways I would like to get married (hot air balloon/ fighter jet/ ski lift to peak of mountain/ on gondaler/under water) took the list to a few of his friends and asked them what they thought he would like more... appearently Im not the only 1 that has noticed him being a big teddy bear all full of romance around me ~ they all thought he would like the godolar most. 
> 
> Arranged with his C.O. to pick up his dress uniform secretly, Im gonna send him to the library for something I know they wont have (he would never stop looking for something I asked for lol ) I will get all done up, limo pick me up ... meet him at the falls on library platform, wisked to Boston Ma on charles river, authentic gondolas from Vience, candles floating in the water, wine/cheese/fruit/ musician and a bottle floats out with our rings. we will release a chiness floating lantern than pix at a park with AWSOME history and Im wisking him away to Universal studios for 1 week (he never went allways wanted to, I have gone many times BUT the new Harry Potter park is calling meeeeeee).
> All in black ops form



GO HEAD WIT YA BAD SELF! love the gondola and the asain floating latern idea, love it!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SlimmerMe

:Happybunch: Love is in the air......

----------


## jasc

> love the gondola and the asain floating latern idea, love it!


x2...
Not a romantic guy, but that whole scenario sounds awesome

----------


## tbody66

> ^ love this! congrats!!!
> 
> Tiger n I also knew within a few months  
> but having 1 married behind me (15 years) I had decided to play it with my head this time and be as sure as I could that if I ever got married again it would be my last marrige, so I set guidline that if met would show me we were a good match for each other. 1. no engagement unless he had my folks approval (extended family and gathering would be enjoyable/supportive) 2. my dream ring was purchaced finance free ( if money savey/good budget practices than finances co-mingled would not be a stressor) 3. wiat at least 1 year living together to propose ( living with my teen and foster teen co see if he is and I am sure this is the family we can be) .... Tiger has done all and beyond, yet still wants to be with us lol ... I have 100% faith he is the 1 and will forever be my only <3
> 
> 
> 
> ggr... very interrest in this! I was looking and leaning to just liquid cleance of mostly water and 1 shake.
> 
> ...


Well, we had both been married before as well and were confident that God had arranged our meeting, so in order to honor him we wanted to wait til marriage to have sex, so I couldn't Imagine a one year time frame!

On another note, are you voting in the primary???

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Hi lady just wanted to check in on u and see how everything is going  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

OMG I love the wedding plans!!! How romantic!  :Smilie:  Slfmade and I haven't yet decided on what we're doing...but I'm all for not speding a crazy amount of money... He'd elope if he could but our families would kill us especially mine since I'm an only child! lol So do you have a pic of your dress?  :Smilie:  I haven't bought mine but I've got my heart set on one...I'll send you a pic. I guess this turned into a wedding journal huh? lol






> Well, we had both been married before as well and were confident that God had arranged our meeting, so in order to honor him we wanted to wait til marriage to have sex, so I couldn't Imagine a one year time frame!
> 
> On another note, are you voting in the primary???



How wonderful that you both waited!  :Smilie:  I thought I would too but Slfmade's been the one and only guy I've been with and I always wanted it to be the one I married. I'm glad it worked out that way. Tomorrow it'll be 4years since we first met !  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

Why don't you plan on having a joint ceremony at the gym during our 4th of July picnic?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ perfect.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Oh no...what happened to Tiger...injured?? It is difficult working out and eating right when your mind is elsewhere :Frown:  Hope he gets better soon! :Smilie: 

Ughhhh I hate that the gym is SOOO SUPER packed right after the new year!!! Last night I had to make it a short w/o bc so many teens in the weight room hogging up the light weights grrrr!!! Though I found that it helps if I wear a tight sports bra and let the girls show a little more than usual, that way the guys don't get mad if you cut in while they're taking a water break hehe  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

Here is one of my today failures, so compared to my day your day looked pretty awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP93W...ature=youtu.be

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

> ...1st I noticed your shoes lol, my gym would kick me out for non-sneakers, than I noticed your jeans... today may no have met your expectations but at least you didnt get thrown out 
> 
> jeez thats a LOT of weight to lift! ... koodos for even getting it off the bar!!


The shoes are actually against policy, but they like me and I go in when hardly anyone else is there, so they didn't notice.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sexy is a shoe expert......

----------


## Ms.Magoo

LOL this shows what kind of person I am....All I got from Sexy's post is that she got to eat corn on the cob, my favorite!!! Haha guess I am more of a food girl than a shoe girl and I don't think that it's a good thing...I do love sexy boots tho!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> LOL this shows what kind of person I am....All I got from Sexy's post is that she got to eat corn on the cob, my favorite!!! Haha guess I am more of a food girl than a shoe girl and I don't think that it's a good thing...I do love sexy boots tho!!!!


I luv shoes too!! and Corn on the cob with butter and salt...but it has been a long long time for my taste buds...

There is one thing I have noticed about Sexy and Slimmer...they both eat things that I call "off limits"...and I like that because they keep it real and don't really stress over it. I really admire that.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

Keep on keeping on and if you fail to keep on that start back on and then keep back on.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> ha...it was a "i dont give a shizzle "day ... my biggest obsticle in weight loss isnt anything other than my dedication. 
> corn is also on my no-no list but one day my heads in the game/the next it checks out.
> If there were a pill/drink/shot/cream made spacificly for remaining dedicated ~thats all I would need lol
> 
> *This is also MY biggest problem, remaining dedicated but I must say that so far this forum has helped me to remain focused. I also find that it helps when I imagine what I want to look like and that I am only going to get there with hard work and....DEDICATION. Hope this helps a bit!* 
> 
> for my MrsM...boots made from corn lolAttachment 119510
> *Bahahahahaha!!!!! I love them!! I will take three; one for the left foot, one for the right and one to satisfy my recent craving for corn!!! LOL!*
> 
> Im putting it off but need to weigh measure myself for my weeks loss (hopefully not gain)...


*I am sure that you will be pleasantly surprised!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> LOL this shows what kind of person I am....All I got from Sexy's post is that she got to eat corn on the cob, my favorite!!! Haha guess I am more of a food girl than a shoe girl and I don't think that it's a good thing...*I do love sexy boots tho!!!!*


I'm a boot girl too. Black suede.




> I luv shoes too!! and Corn on the cob with butter and salt...but it has been a long long time for my taste buds...
> 
> There is one thing I *have noticed about Sexy and Slimmer...they both eat things that I call "off limits"*...and I like that because they keep it real and don't really stress over it. I really admire that.


and precisely why after reading your log I hesitated to start my own! but then decided.....oh well. Jump in!




> ha...it was a "i dont give a shizzle "day ... my biggest obsticle in weight loss isnt anything other than my dedication. 
> corn is also on my no-no list but one day my heads in the game/the next it checks out.
> If there were a *pill/drink/shot/cream* made spacificly for remaining dedicated ~thats all I would need lol
> 
> for my MrsM...boots made from corn lolAttachment 119510
> 
> Im putting it off but need to weigh measure myself for my weeks loss (hopefully not gain)...


a pill. a shot or some cream. Any or all.




> Keep on keeping on and if you fail to keep on that start back on and then keep back on.


Keep us on straight path please Tbody.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SlimmerMe

HEY! a pound is a pound. Better than the other way around......

----------


## SexySweetheart

agree!!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Sexy....like Slimmer said, a pound is a pound and a step towards your ultimate goal. So jump up and down, get excited and if u jump up and down enough u might even burn some calories lol  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

awww i lovey you gals!

----------


## tbody66

I am so thankful that all of you ladies are here hanging out in the diet section with us males. It makes for such a better perspective and a more complete and real understanding of what we all deal with. Thanks for being open and honest about all you do and go through, even how it makes you feel, it is incredibly valuable.

----------


## BrownGirl

> ok well Im down 1 lb..and cant take measurements cuz Tigershark has the tape in his bag at work...so that will need to be done tomorrow.
> 1lbs in a week is not worth jumping up n down about BUT its on track with my 60day/ 8lb loss goal ~so I will TAKE IT! lol



Yay! 1lb is still awesome! Good job!  :Smilie:  Jump up and down all you want hon because you deserve it! :7up:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I rather have a pound down then a pound up....any day of the week girlie!!

----------


## Iamdetermined

I am officially subscribed, Good luck I cannot wait to hear about your progress.. this is your year to shine !

----------


## tbody66

Keep us posted!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## auslifta

I hope he manages to find a place. Does your gym have any punching bags? lol They really help relieve stress.

Here is some shoe porn to cheer you up.



Oh and a pound a week is great progress  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

How cool are these ones...

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol....awwwww I needed that! Thanks auslifta!! how wicked thoughtful for you  :Wub:

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ I met "of " you not for you lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

Auslifta sure knew how to lift ya!

----------


## BrownGirl

> How cool are these ones...





Oooooh I like!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Bahaha shoe porn for our little shoe fanatic, I love it!!!  :Smilie:  

I am so proud that you're taking your aggression out in the gym and not in the kitchen  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Good stuff. Sent up a prayer for the right home for your troubled teen to become available in a timely fashion!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## SlimmerMe

Got your step back in your life! High heels and all.....whew!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

I love reading your thread, honest, uplifting *and* you make me laugh!!!  :Smilie:  So much so that I just burnt dinner to a crisp..haha well I won't pretend to be a good cook even when I am not distracted hehe.

I am so glad that you're in a happy place!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> ^ lol....well Im a wicked tard in person...my friends used to (before I became a home body) take me ou and buy all the drinks and what not ~cuz I was purely for their entertainment hahaha
> but it is nice to see that even with out seeing my goofy facial expressions and comidic timing and voice pitch...I can still make people that I like, have a good laugh


Oh gosh, then in person you would probably make me cry and pee my pants from laughing so hard!!!! LOL :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Sexy is our full of life colorful butterfly who amuses us all with her heart of gold....*

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you are taking on this lifestyle and running with it, fancy heels and all!

----------


## -KJ-

Wel done sfms.... keep it up

----------


## BrownGirl

You keep rockin' sexy girl!!  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

> oh and ladyz if your looking for something new as far as work outs you would love flirty girl!!! 
> I forgot how much I loved this lol...if you order it tho, know that the pole is garbage (but fine if you just stick to the PG rated moves on the vidio).. research poles before you purchace your own, cuz climate reacts the the type of pole metel use choose/effecting drip and slip
> check out a snip-it of the DVD out


Which one are you?

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> ^ clrearly Im the blond, but Im in the pole dancing segment...der


LOL teach me!!! I could totally use the extra $$$ haha :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy...lots of drama but you keeping up with workout and that awesome attitude!!! luv it!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

Wow I seriously muscled up lately!
I can now do an even 15reps, 5set on each machine! AND I got too increase a few weights! Like KAHPOW 
We were at the gym for about 2 hours tonight 
TricepPress90lb
BicepCurls35lbs
ShoulderPress15lb
RowRearDelt60lb 
BackExtension110lb
PullDown70lb 
ChestPress30lb 
Fly35lb 
CalfExtend70lb 
SeatedLegCurl60lbs
LegExtension55lb 
LiniarLegPres190lb 
SeatedLegPress90lbs
TorsoRotation5olb
InnerHpAbduction130lb
OutterHpAbduction160lb
Abs Leg Lifts Strait Leg 5, 2x and knee Bent 10, 2 xs 
This is around my pre surgery [email protected] level...only took like a year sheesh lol
Tomorrow my new sched is in place and man on man Im set to go!

Monday:
FASTING
P90X AB's 30min
Walk to 20min
Size up campus gym. Walk the track2x 20min each...first at 11ish /2nd at 2ish
Stretches
Walk home 20min
Plank and side plank
Flirty Girl Fitness 30min

Attachment 119728

----------


## BrownGirl

Wow girl! I'm impressed! Great job on the workout!  :Smilie:  Woohoo!!!!!  :Aalostit:

----------


## SlimmerMe

No kidding! Sexy is pumpin' it! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Dang woman you are kicking some major arse!!!! I give u big time kudos! I do the P90X abs as well and it is tough!! Keep up the good work and Im back and have totally missed u all!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Pump it!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

Pics?

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## auslifta

I've basically had the same group of close friends since the age of about 10(about 6 of us) which is unusual. We all share similar outlook on life. We are like brothers. I have had other friends that have come and gone, but my core group of mates has not changed. I think girls tend to change friends more as the go through different stages of their life. Priorities change and it's hard to be close to someone when you have different view on life.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sexy I completely understand this. And yes it is not easy to be around habits which are not good. I have to turn down a lot of invitations actually in order to keep me on track since when out and about with friends who eat all they want? Guess what happens. 

You will have to really think about how to approach this with her. If she is someone who will listen and support you and change habits with you then great. If not? Then you might have to tell her that you just cannot see her as much as you want to do so. Tell her that you are at a crucial point and need all the strength you have in you to continue this new lifestyle.

And remember this: saying yes to her is saying no to you.

Man I know exactly what you are going thru and one of my biggest challenges trying to stay on track.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## RaginCajun

i understand where you are coming from with the 'friends' dilemma. i am fortunate to have friends that try to stay in good shape. of course, i do have those that could care less but it is all up to your will power and your say so. they cannot make you eat or drink anything, it is all on you! we all struggle with this and as an elgible bachelor, i battle thru it as well!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

On vacation???

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## BrownGirl

> lol, if only!
> 
> naw, just busy and burt out... work out on the days I can, and only if I feel like it, too much of a hassle and time consuming just to get there n back ~ diets not horrid but not good...kinda juist dont care at the moment.



Hang in there Sexy!! We all go through times like these...

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Keep your sense on humor......**SHINE!*

----------


## Iamdetermined

Looks like your on top, yeh baby ! unleash the BEASTMODE.

I spent a while catching up on your thread..

great efforts, keep kicking on.

----------


## JD250

> kinda juist dont care at the moment.


Of course you care, your just having a bad day or two, you've done fantastic with this stuff so don't get down on yourself and don't run yourself into the ground, you're awesome and you'll continue to be awesome....keep the faith sexy.....you'll be just fine!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*^^^ BINGO! SPOT ON! 

So true Sexy. So so true. YOU DO CARE! And remember: YOU ARE A TROOPER!*

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hang in there girl! it is just a phase. you got alot going on so do want we can. don't give up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how's the honeymooners??????

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol... no honey moon for us till August. thank you though  :Smilie: 

For now its just me suffering through quite a few serious medical issues and us both trucking through school and work on top of the evil teenagers demonic actions lol... so with that I will report :
*maintaining a 20lb loss* 
...and have Surgan visit Tue at 3pm hopefully I can sched him to crack me open one final time to rip out this mesh and actualy correct my hernias as well as examin my intestine (pretty sure its messed up again, had quite a few feet bypassed 10 years ago) and than next week I have 2 other Dr appointments (hormone/blood levels ect )...taking care of buisness lol, wanna be able to stick around for my Tiger <3 and be all healed b4 August  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

...maybe I can convence the Dr to take a few extra lbs a flesh off while he's diggan in me..? lmao

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy. gosh, we all have our struggles and you still got your sense of humor. so important when we go through trying times. I will be praying for you and the Dr appts. You are taking care of the important things in life. And know that your cyber friends are supportive and wishing you the very very best. I feel for ya girl! But you can do this too. You got the right attitude and people who love ya!

----------


## asymens

SEXY! Just getting caught up on your "new" thread, can you tell it has been a while since I have been on here?? LOL At least I get to message you on fb. Time to get refocused!!! And as always you are an inspiriation!!! XO.  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

OMG YOUR HEEEEEERE ! *big smiles* and happy clapping 
I missed my gf here !



oh and I need you around more too....such great timing from you my friend :")
alot going on with me and and lots a changes in our life lately...my head is so flooded with BS that I just cant seem to stay focused on fitness and intake...

send me a link to yur fitness thread if/when you have one!
btw still awaiting a pix of the new bow <3 ...he better be worthy of my friends heart <3

----------


## BrownGirl

Goodluck with the Dr's appts hon! Keep your chin up...We're all praying for you!

----------


## asymens

> OMG YOUR HEEEEEERE ! *big smiles* and happy clapping 
> I missed my gf here !
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I need you around more too....such great timing from you my friend :")
> alot going on with me and and lots a changes in our life lately...my head is so flooded with BS that I just cant seem to stay focused on fitness and intake...
> 
> send me a link to yur fitness thread if/when you have one!
> btw still awaiting a pix of the new bow <3 ...he better be worthy of my friends heart <3


***SMILES*** I AM here! Yay!  :7up:  Well maybe we can keep each other focused then!! Wayyy to many distractions here too! Just remember to "you are what you focus on" Some smart lady once told me that  :Wink:  


So let's focus on positive things & diet and exercise! I am officially subscribed so i will now get an e-mail everytime someone responds to inspire my butt to get on here. No excuses! Reading your workouts makes me feel LAZY because I haven't done much lately! You are kickin some major booty girl! And I will have to message you a pic on fb...that dang boy is distracting me and taking me out to eat wayyy too much! Shame on him!!!  :No No: 

And oooh boy my own fitness thread?? I still do not know if I am ready for that!! Eeeeek !I do still have your chart which I haven't measured for a while but maybe I should do that again! Fresh start again! I like my starting point a lot better this time!!  :Wink:  
Ok enough blonde girl ramblings, lol!

----------


## SexySweetheart

wow...I cant not believe you remembered that I said that to you! ... and damn my head used to be in a good place lol, stuid life an stuff messing up my possitivity lol..thats ok , I will get back there  :Smilie: 

yea do alot at the gym WHEN I GO ..lol, which is only like 2x week lately 
hehehe see that...boys=distraction...just ask Tiger lol

regardless of it all YOU my sexy friend have dropped some sweet pounds...so HOOORAH to you!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Goodluck with the Dr's appts hon! Keep your chin up...We're all praying for you!


thanks BG...it will be my 3rd...or 4th, i forget lol, ab insisional hernia operation (mesh keeps messing up, and every time they crack me open they find more hernias and my abs get weaker  :Frown:  ...this keeps up much more and I will be affraid bendover or sit down ever again lol, hoping no more meshes will be used and they have alt ways to fix me up...uuuggg 
plus a shalooo of other med stuff have all just seemed to peak, but Im looking forward to sever short term pain of surgery rather than the annoying every day pains I have been coping with for like the past year waring my bliss out  :Smilie:  I get moody when Im in pain...no one likes me when Im moody  :Smilie: )

----------


## SlimmerMe

I could not imagine you moody other than GOOD FRISKY ELF LIKE MOODS~

----------


## SexySweetheart

hehehee yea...friskey *Blood Elf* moods (wow)




okay so acknowledging that motovation in me is fickel lately and mind set must be altered...going to set small daily goal to meet, regardless of the days obligations or how I feel
Attachment 120473
doing this 1x a day...GO

----------


## asymens

> wow...I cant not believe you remembered that I said that to you! ... and damn my head used to be in a good place lol, stuid life an stuff messing up my possitivity lol..thats ok , I will get back there 
> 
> yea do alot at the gym WHEN I GO ..lol, which is only like 2x week lately 
> hehehe see that...boys=distraction...just ask Tiger lol
> 
> regardless of it all YOU my sexy friend have dropped some sweet pounds...so HOOORAH to you!


LOL, I remember everything! jk but i do remember that! Good piece of advice! Things will look up you are in my thoughts & prayers my dear! I think your head still is in a good place, just saying!  :Wink:  
And thank you! You are doing pretty dang good yourself dear!! Motivation see...these notification emails are getting my butt on here!!! Looking forward to your rantings..LOL!

----------


## RaginCajun

damn woman, just catchin back up to the forum. sorry to hear about the hernia, i have a friend who has the same problems. it seems as a few of us are having issues right now, just life i guess. keep your head high and your humor the same! will say a prayer for ya

----------


## SexySweetheart

hernias stink but seems one of the other med issues Im having was more serios...alllrighty so the Doc believes my stage 4 polup is cancerious and wants to remove it (oh joy) and the surgan is sched me for a CAT scan, Colonoscopy and Endoscopy...shhhesh sounds like party!...I was in the Dr office he tells me all this than says to "wait here, I will be rite back" and im like realy? were does he think im going to wander off to in the oh so classy paper dress? lol 

Attachment 120482

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ sense of humor still in full speed. Thinking of you.

----------


## SexySweetheart

soo just an up date:

weight is level no gain or loss

1/2 way done with semester and 91 GPA ~hooora! (youd never guess I was a level headed smarty by the shiznit I say and post on here lol)
fitness GPA 69 at best but Im A-OK with that (for now)
other priorities and I have final come to terms with this (rather than beating myself up about dedication and commitment) ...still work out and eat better than the average person, just have it on the small burner in the back for now... summer time I will crank up the heat on the large front burner and have weightloss/toning as 1# priority  :Smilie: 

had blood work done and saw Dr about hormons, but he wants to see blood results before we talk more about hormons...will keep posted

----------


## BrownGirl

Yay across the board! Great job!  :Smilie:  


And hope you feel better soon girl!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sometimes life gets in the way so just maintain a healthy lifestyle and come summer, you (and I) will be both back in the game! My prayers are with you!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Back from hospital...

1 polyp removed and 1 sent out for biopsy that surgeon will remove at later date due to its location. 1 staple removed from my stomach area due to it found damaging surrounding tissue and a biopsy of the area taken cuz it looked to possibly being infected from the staples yearlong aggravation ~ no wonder I was in so much effing pain for so long ...gad an old surgeries staple has been wrecking up my innards for a year shhheeesh. 

I cant put into words how * AWSOME*  it feels rite now! no pain  :Smilie:  after a year of all day feeling like Im being stabbed and brought to tears from it many times ... waiting for CAT scan results but Im pretty sure they found the culprit of my pain (unless the anesthesia is still working and thats why I dont feel the pain lol)


time ta brack out the bubbly ! an celebrate ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

girl...you have such an upbeat attitude after being in pain for a year....inspiring!!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Back from hospital...
> 
> 1 polyp removed and 1 sent out for biopsy that surgeon will remove at later date due to its location. 1 staple removed from my stomach area due to it found damaging surrounding tissue and a biopsy of the area taken cuz it looked to possibly being infected from the staples yearlong aggravation ~ no wonder I was in so much effing pain for so long ...gad an old surgeries staple has been wrecking up my innards for a year shhheeesh. 
> 
> I can’t put into words how * AWSOME*  it feels rite now! no pain  after a year of all day feeling like I’m being stabbed and brought to tears from it many times ... waiting for CAT scan results but I’m pretty sure they found the culprit of my pain (unless the anesthesia is still working and that’s why I don’t feel the pain lol)
> 
> 
> time ta brack out the bubbly ! an celebrate ...



Oh wow....I'm so happy for you that the pain is gone! ((Hugs)) And like GGR said, your positive attitude is amazing!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sexy is a TROOPER! So happy to hear you are getting to bottom of what you need to find out. And keeping your wonderful contagious sense of humor in the process. Enjoy and celebrate!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just stoppin by and checkin in on my fav forum members....how u healing????

----------


## SexySweetheart

hay lady  :Smilie: 
healing ok...Surgan doesnt wanna touch the hernia yet, he thinks I should wait till the pain is regularly utterly unbarable before we rip me open to patch it up cuz of all the otherprevious surgries/trauma to the area blah blah blah great.

waiting on other surgery/dr visits to come up..

the other week I was catching up on BG's thread and she renewed my "get-up-an-go-ness" so I stepped up my focus on food/training ~ fab results @211 this morning and as allways doing my IF 2x week, but my cardio is actualy threw the friggan roof! (for me anyway lol..smoker/ over weight /hates running unless somthing is tryin to catch/eat me)
I doubled my time at peak run speed and had 30 point lower heart rate while I did it! ~ HOLY [email protected] i still am shocked 
goanna keep in up, am starting to dig the whole running thang  :Wink: 

btw...the boot camp sounds SICK! love it!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cardio .....you go girl.....it is the magic ingredient

and happy to hear you are healing!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 121063Attachment 121059Attachment 121060Attachment 121061Attachment 121062

----------


## SlimmerMe

Running....now that is impressive Sexy......REAL REAL impressive. You will watch it melt off.

----------


## SexySweetheart

The TV show ... The Walking Dead id sponcering this thing in Boston Mass Area: at the park.. people pay 80.00 to run around as suviviors and other prople pay 40.00 to get dressed as zombies taggingurvivors its in MAY 2012 Andover ... we totaly wanna go but it would sux if I paid 80bucks and got tagged out in 5 min lol



if any one is interrested all money goes to charity
if you wanna be a survivor and your running around the park, and you get tagged by a zombie, they dressyou up as a zombie and than you are released to tagg out the remaining survivors...
sorry but this sounds fun as h3ll!!!! lol


lost 2 more lbs and my heart beat is on point with my age... very awsome considereing 2 days ago I was pathetic and ready to pass out as my heart raced HIGH above safe zone... looking at some new running shoes  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

so its 11pm and I have spring brake this week... great time to purge the home and switch it from winter feel to summer feel (my FAV time of the year!) Im packing winter clothes up and pulling out summer stuff.. with new found enthusiusm I TRY ON SOME STUUF AND SEE THEY ARE TOO TIGHT... no matter, just more of a reason to stay dedicated and focused ~  :Wink:  kinda hard to justify the extra bite of dinner if I cant inhale/breath in my jeans lol

ooooo I miss these expensive fashions and shoesfrom days as a single lady with no cares or financial obligations but for looking an feeling yummy... oh, how I have missed you my darhlings! *she gently strokes her coach heels, peeeeeerrring and humming lovingly*Attachment 121104

....so I will look like a stuffed sausage in some outfits that I love for a few months.. who cares lol come fall it wil be different <3

*maybe Tiger wont mind me splerging on fashion so much if I look yummy in them hahahaha*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

spring means shoe shopping. so you are feeling better and still running???? running is not my most favorite cardio. I am slow : )

----------


## BrownGirl

Where's our Sexy? Come back girl we miss you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I bought 4 - 4.5 inch heels this spring...where you at Sexy????

----------


## asymens

SEXY!!!  :Smilie:  just catching up your posts! Oh how you make me laugh!! Stuffed sausage in some clothes lol. I hear ya I found a thing of clothes from like 8 years ago that are all about 1/2 of what my size is now. How depressing but love your thought of hard to take the extra bite if your jeans are tight lol! Miss you! You always motivate me to get off my butt & to eat better!! Spring is here and summer is just around the corner!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

soooo Hi, once more_ lol_


*my opinion ~ every gal should have a Japanese boy band follow her around singing how fine she is! _baahahahaha_

between FT school and kids and work and all the medical garbage...I faltered hard core and put myself right back at my starting weight (lame) although quite a few inches remained off (not lame _lol_)

As many of you figured out by now~ me, training and diet do not make a mutually pleasurable 3 way _hahaha_ but it’s clear to me that I must make this relationship work!
Tiger is being deployed in less than a year and he will be busting @ss for all of us while he is Afghanistan, so to give him my thanks and make him look forward to returning home even more so...I pledged to myself that NOW is the optimal time to get my dedication at 100% and reshape my bod (plus I will no longer have the excuse of him having the car so I can’t go to gym, or he has to eat bulking food while I’m trying to diet) it’s all on me.

I loved my results from my old plan (when I stuck to it) and it made me feel awesome so I’m repeating it:
Times may change some according to classes, work and kids appointments but I will stay on track best I can, do training whenever it fits in each day ~ must make my fitness a priority to meet.
Hope all you guys an gals are still doing swell in your goals, sorry I have been on the boards so separately  :Tear: 


*Intermittent fasting* (IF) is a pattern of eating that alternates between periods of fasting (usually meaning consumption of water only) and non-fasting.
There is some evidence that intermittent fasting may have beneficial effects on the health and longevity of animals—including humans—that are similar to the effects of caloric restriction (CR). There is currently no consensus as to the degree to which this is simply due to an (often) concomitant overall decrease in calories. (IF and CR are forms of Dietary Restriction (DR), which is sometimes referred to as Dietary Energy Restriction (DER).)
Scientific study of intermittent fasting in rats (and anecdotally in humans) was carried out at least as early as 1943.
A specific form of IF is alternate day fasting (ADF), (this the form I use) also referred to as every other day fasting (EOD), or every other day feeding (EODF), a 48-hour routine typically composed of a 24-hour fast followed by a 24-hour non-fasting period

SLOW or *Low-carbohydrate* diets or low-carb diets are dietary programs that restrict carbohydrate consumption usually for weight control or for the treatment of obesity. Foods high in digestible carbohydrates (e.g. bread, pasta) are limited or replaced with foods containing a higher percentage of proteins and fats (e.g. meat, poultry, fish, shellfish, eggs, cheese, nuts, seeds and peanuts) and other foods low in carbohydrates (e.g. most salad vegetables), although other vegetables and fruits (especially berries) are often allowed. The amount of carbohydrate allowed varies with different low-carbohydrate diets.
Such diets are sometimes ketogenic (i.e. they restrict carbohydrate intake sufficiently to cause ketosis). The Induction phase of the Atkins diet is ketogenic.
The term "low-carbohydrate diet" is generally applied to diets that restrict carbohydrates to less than 20% of caloric intake, but can also refer to diets that simply restrict or limit carbohydrates.
Low-carbohydrate diets are used to treat or prevent some chronic diseases and conditions including: Cardiovascular disease, metabolic syndrome, high blood pressure and diabetes, epilepsy, chronic fatigue syndrome (see ketosis) and polycystic ovarian syndrome.

*I cannot spell and don’t even bother to try most times unless its school/work related* , so if you are infurrated at my grammer/spelling you should prob just not come around _lmbo_ and I love using my charts an grafts for tracking weight loss as well as humor ...*so feel free to add what ever to the thread or just stalk me!*


first know that I’m not a trainer or dietitian or coach or anything with any formal education in anything health related lol, I’m just sharing what the pro's taught me/ I researched/ what worked for me...so do your own research and find what works best for you  :Aagrouphug: 

Ok so there are important facts to be known when any diet involves ketosis:
the first week or so of weight loss is purely water weight. While the scale is exciting to watch as it plummets, keep in mind its only excess waterdrink water ALL DAY LONG, way more than 8 glasses. Ketogenic diet is known to cause dehydration ALSO you need to flush out your liver so drink lots of water!dont fret over net carbs and blah blah blah ...eat veggies -stay away from food changed by human kind (processed) stop eating BEFORE you feel full and all will be good.fruit has sugar, natural yes but still sugar...know what is fruit (ex. Tomato, berries, zucchini etc.) So pick and choose which you will eat and know the carb level of itstaying under 30 carbs a day will get you where ya wanna behaving a "cheat" day or meal per week is important for several reasons.. A it will let your body know that you are not starving/shut down B you won’t feel deprived so much C over time you will notice that "junk food" is less and less appealing and makes you feel like [email protected] _lol_


IF
I do the 24 hour IF and 2x a week, but there are many forms of IFhunger at the overweight status is WAAAAAAY different that ACTUAL hunger. It’s in our heads folks ~ Pavlogs dog (as a friend here once said). We are used to eating (a lot) and at certain times so our body has just come to expect food at certain times and in fact craves it....this is different than actually NEEDING itsoda and drink substitutes are food...its liquid, but is food and creates a reaction in our body when consumed....stay away from them they are garbage that make us think we are no longer thirsty, yet our body still is dehydrated afterI have my rest day on IF days, no cardio, I just lite floor toningEat with in ½ hour of waking / cardio is awesome but muscle training is best, your body burns more cals even after your done training, eating after training is prime time


Macros: F= fat/ P= protein/C=carbs/CAL=calories/ S=sugars in each feeding (meal)

“Real” food is always best but I find it easier to keep track of macros with shakes plus less prep time and they don’t need to be refrigerated (very covenant!) 

And there is plenty more important info such as vite supplements and stuff but again I’m no expert and don’t remember them all plus each person’s body/ mental health and health issues are different. Im not taking caffine pills or any other things.

6:00 AM Wake, Vitamins 
*A/amino acids/B12/B5/B6/Biotin/C/calcium/D/E/fish oil/folic Acid/iron/fiber tabs/OMGA3 * (macros for all vite's = 2 P/ 2 F/ 10 CAL/ 2 C/ 2 SUG)
YES YOUR VITEMINS AND SUPPLEMNETS HAVE FATS SUGARS CALORIES CARBS be awear of what your eating 

STRETCHES @ 6:00 AM 

6:30 AM MEAL 1 -
Protein blend 12 almonds (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 
*my blend is ½ Premier protein choc shake with 1/2 scoop Creatien choc powder*
I toss it all in the blender and it’s like drinking rocky road ice cream 

10:15 AM MEAL 2 -
Protein shake (30 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

12:30 MEAL 3 -
Celery Radish Cucumber with home made spicy bean dip OR hardboiled egg whites (27 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

3:30 MEAL 4 -
Protein shake (30 P/ 2 F/ 150 CAL/ 3 C/ 1 SUG) 

2 fish oil, fiber tabs, amino pills
[email protected]:00 PM
* till failure every machine (usually 3 of 15)
Upper body on Mondays starting with10min Cardio (HITT)
IF on Tuesdays with P90X dvd
Lower bod on Wednesdays starting with10min Cardio
IF on Thursdays with P90X dvd
Booty-lish-ious routine listed below Fridays
PLANK: 30sec / each SIDE PLANK: 20sec and Full Stretching Routine 

6:30 PM MEAL 5- (as soon as I get home from gym) 
*must include lots veggie/ fiber/ protein / low carb fruit like tomatoes zucchini etc.
A homemade soup Bean or Lentil or Pea or Chicken very heavy on veggies (almost always to include 15 types of beans&peas&lentals/pepper/onion/celery/carrot/zuchini/eggplant/garlic/tomato/water/ sausage or chicken or beef) Or a plate of fish with hard cheese slices and veggie’s 
(average: 24 P/ 2 F/ 215 CAL/ 30 C/ 2 SUG)

extra stretch in hip stacked positions (standing)
BED 11:00 Pm

Mental Notes 
[•] 24 hour IF 2x week 
[•] Water Intake 74fl daily
[•] Cheat day is Fri or Sat
[•] snack on lettus with little oil and white wine vin when feeling of grazing over comes me
Cheat day under 1200 cal (so if I want taco bell icecream chips or whatever, I just have small amounts of everything rather than eating the whole serving)
[•] This is for my accountability and entertainment. Not really seeking any further food/ nutrition advise but feel free to leave words of encouragement and if you must, food/training ideas 

AB Leg lifts~ strait leg: 5, 2 sets/ bent side 2 side lifts 10, 3 sets
Triceps Press 90lbs 10, 4 set
Bicep Curl 30lbs, 5 set
Shoulder Press 10lbs 10, 6 set
Rear Delt Row 50lbs 10, 6 set
Back Extension 110lbs 15, 3 set
Chest Press 10lbs 15, 5 set
Pull Down 70lbs 10, 5 set
Fly 30lbs 15, 4 set
about 1.5 hour = Upper body Day MONDAYS

Calf Extension 70lbs 10, 6sets
Seated Leg Curl 75lbs 10, 7sets
Leg Extraction 75lbs 10, 5 sets
Seated Leg Press 110lbs 10 5 sets *my focus and butt builder: toes up so high on bar that they hangover and only heel is used to push. do 1 set feet parallel (l l) than another full set with feet forming a V (\ /) than another full set feet forming (/ \ ) each foot position works diff small muscles 
Inner Hip Abduction 150lbs 15, 5 sets
Outer Hip Abduction 180lbs 15, 9 reps
1.5 hour = Lower body Day WEDNESDAYS

so I started last night BUT cant train till Im all healed from my most recent surgery the other day (my last *fingers crossed)...about 10days

so far all is well ....keeping busy with homework today and tomorrow but if the rain stops I will go for a walk Sunday 

oh and Im giving myself Mini rewards for Mini Goals, I only need to drop 50lbs to look great again, think I will look anorexic if I get to the ideal weight for me at 5'9"/5'10" but I will strive for it anyway _lol_
Mini Goals & Rewards:
10lbs loss= Pedicure
20lbs loss= Hair Style
30lbs loss= Micro Dermabrashion
40lbs loss= Pedicure
50lbs loss= Hairstyle
60lbs loss= Micro Dermabrashion
70lbs loss= Botox 
80lbs loss= New Wardrobe
90lbs loss= Unsure, but Excited about it!

I have Feb 2014 as my completion date dead line and will prob post each month here to update progress (and there WILL BE PROGRESS)
 :0fairy:

----------


## ironbeck

We need updated photos the videos accounts are terminated and will not play.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> *We need updated photos* the videos accounts are terminated and will not play.


_baaahahaha ahhhh_ ... clearly we have yet to be introduced ironbeck *blush* s4ms does not post pix, she well know when shes feels her body has hit her "sweet spot" once more, but thank you the interest in helping me meet my goals :") 

ty for letting me know about my boy band trying to take a break, lazy boys _lol_ (I will try an fix the vid)

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Good luck s4ms seems like everybody is jumping on the IF train and I like how detailed you have everything, shows determination. The key to success is great planning, Well done.

Looking forward to see how the 2x 24 fast work for you, seems intense, I only incorporated 1, couldn't imagine 2. 70lb loss = botox, lol, nice.

Best of wishes to Tiger as well, I've done 4 deployments to the AG so I know how tough the time away can be. What branch is he? 

Goodluck!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Good luck s4ms seems like everybody is jumping on the IF train and I like how detailed you have everything, shows determination. The key to success is great planning, Well done.
> 
> Looking forward to see how the 2x 24 fast work for you, seems intense, I only incorporated 1, couldn't imagine 2. 70lb loss = botox, lol, nice.
> 
> Best of wishes to Tiger as well, I've done 4 deployments to the AG so I know how tough the time away can be. What branch is he? 
> 
> Goodluck!


Thanks Johnny... I think its more popular now cuz its proven benifits  :Wink/Grin: 
I started IF a looooooooooooooong long time ago and it was wounderful how I felt, and even the empowered feeling it gave me, than I got off track for many many months but am seriously excited about IFing again....strangly enough I do better NOT eating at all than eating healthy _lol_.
its like Im fine till a peice of food hits my mouth, than BAM craving ATTACK! *I believe it from my youth as a dancer and not eating or eating rite, but wtf do I know _lol_
thats correct sir BOTOX BABY! peel me pump me poke me pinch me what ever it takes to keep me fine for my man 

yea hes gone for a bit now training to leave ...it was a ruff first day for me and by the many text from him, hard on him as well...a full 18months is hard to imagine at this point BUT i have a folder of sexy and loving ideas to ship/create for him... Attachment 123514
you will have to ask him (tigershark) personaly about branch and stuff like that cuz Im not supposed to give spacifics online according to MILITARY.COM  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I bought 4 - 4.5 inch heels this spring...where you at Sexy????


as the boys say "didnt happen if you dont post pix"
lol
pix plz!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hahaha I get it, "Loose Lips Sink Ships" OPSEC. I had a buddy that was deployed and his lady sent him stuff every 2 weeks and they got to skype all the time lol.

I'll shoot him a PM.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Hahaha I get it, "Loose Lips Sink Ships" OPSEC. I had a buddy that was deployed and his lady sent him stuff every 2 weeks and they got to skype all the time lol.
> 
> I'll shoot him a PM.


yes we are getting him a new apple laptop b4 he leaves ~ were gonna make skype feel durty_ lol_  for valentines day i got him like decal to stick on his apple when he gets it  :Smilie:  Attachment 123515

----------


## SexySweetheart

so I forgot to modify my dinner meals/soups...

I found through research that * RAW onions and peppers*  have long-chained sugars, which digest slowly and do not raise blood sugar quickly. 
HOWEVER If you cook them in any way, those sugars break down to short-chained sugars, causing higher blood sugar and an insulin spike (_like eating candy_ ). Since the goal is to reset my pancreas by resting it, giving it sugar makes it work. While it may not knock me out of ketosis, it is counter-productive to our goal to get the weight off as fast as possible.

So no cooking onions or peppers means not adding them to my meatballs /soups /eggs/steak / burgers ...oh jeeez looks like broccoli/asparagus and the gassiness from them
will be my only friends for awhile

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> yes we are getting him a new apple laptop b4 he leaves ~ were gonna make skype feel durty_ lol_  for valentines day i got him like decal to stick on his apple when he gets it  Attachment 123515


lol that's a nice little decal.

My friend did the same thing and the guys in his camp use to give him shit all the time because he would put a towel over his head and the computer so nobody else could see his girl. They said he wasn't "sharing" hahah. Sounds like you guys got it all figured out though.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy is back... yay!!! I have happy hands! Girl, I missed ya and I luv your mini goals.....surprised didn't see any new heels on there! LOL!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Sexy is back... yay!!! I have happy hands! Girl, I missed ya and I luv your mini goals.....surprised didn't see any new heels on there! LOL!!!!


hehehe "happy hands" ...
i was just stalking you on the new female members board lol 

*the mini goals!* I know rite?! soooo excited! I already got myself some colored contact lens (i dont wear glasses, just got them for like 15.00 at some japan site) as a START MY DIET GOAL MET , reward lmbo ... im gonna take some cute pix with them in and send um to tiger while hes gone *evil gigglez*

alas my friend the new heels addiction has been sufficated by bills and other grown upie responcibilities blah blah blah and I wanted the rewards to be more focus on sex-ify-ing my self _lol_ im putting 10.00 week in my "sexy momma" safe towards my rewards ~yay!


....still awaiting some shoe porn of the new shoes you got while I was away  :Smilie: 

OH and I read in another thread that you still maintianing nicely!

----------


## SexySweetheart

started 6/2/12 = 4pounds dropped
 :0fairy:  :0fairy:  :0fairy:  :0fairy:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice start, what days are your 2 24 fast days? Are you running higher carbs then usual on the days before the fast days?

----------


## SexySweetheart

hay thanks!
my fast days are Tues and Thurs ...Im a wicked night owl so my start time is midnight end time midnight
I do run higher carbs on my feasting days WED and FRI but my wed carbs are only slightly increased (still in ketosis level) and friday is my load day so i eat what ever meets 2 key criteria...1.crosses my path 2. isnt nailed down..._lol_ as long as I stay under 1200 cals
dinner today was no carb no sug no cal no fat broth with water chessnuts scallions mushroom hot pepper flakes garlic yummmm with broiled steak and fried egg on top (had about half)

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see you are back at it! are you doing a keto diet, or just doing two 24hr fasting days?

----------


## SexySweetheart

...aaaaand good to see you toooo! 

If and keto  :Smilie: 

and hows things going with you ragin!? you still fasting as well? and your progress on track?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ...aaaaand good to see you toooo! 
> 
> If and keto 
> 
> and hows things going with you ragin!? you still fasting as well? and your progress on track?



its been a bumpy road, wrecked on my mountain bike saturday but no injuries. yes, still fasting but need to get stricter with it. check it my thread. what made you want to do keto and IF?

----------


## SexySweetheart

TOTAL LOSS as of 6/2/12 = 8pounds ...sure mostly water but hay I will take it! lol


sorry to hear about your bike!!! 
so sad 

can you PM me your thread link...I cant find it plz
long story about the keto /IF ...will post later when I have the time


oh, and I am still waiting to start my training...about a week left, so Im sure I will continue to drop pounds this month once the training starts ~ looking forward to it!

----------


## RaginCajun

want to trim bodyfat percentage down.

name of my thread

----------


## SexySweetheart

I like the research on CR calory restrict living ...Okanawian centery study... and the keto works the very best for me personaly (and most gals I have ever met looking to drop pounds with out having to wait years and years lol) plus I see it as healthy and affordable for me

todays my office 1st day IF since restarting..and I am doing great, but I only have maybe a moody moment or 2 when I IF, no real hunger pains or cravings...

----------


## SexySweetheart

planning tomorrows food ... umm love me some scallops

----------


## RaginCajun

love the images, i licked the screen

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol goof


fast day was great and outta curiosity I weighed in..down 2 more lbs ....10 lost total now  :Smilie: 

What Im realy interested in ...is my measurements, but thats on the 1st of every month

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Congrats on the progress so far, one more step to botox! haha. 

What is that picture above a fried egg inside a potatoe?

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol... botox is like 60 pounds away lol

no way ! potatoes are YUK.... its an egg inside of ham.
muffen pan
sliced ham (pref not cold cut, they are full of garbage) or beacon
egg

lay ham slice in the muffen pan slots/ or layer the beacon on bottom and sides
crack an egg in each
layer with cheese or herbs if want 
bake
eat the cups of yum
 :Smilie: 


there is another meat egg that I do at times Attachment 123608

soft hard boil and peel egg
take ground hamburg or ground turkey or ground sausage and mold around the egg (add a slice or so of cheese around egg than meat if want
roll in cracked pepper or herbs
bake or fry, I dont care for grill but you can try
eat yummy ball o' protein  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Those look good, i may have to try them...

----------


## SexySweetheart

Fast tomorrow and booked my PEDICURE for next week ( my 10 pound loss...first goal reached!)

all im really craving is some cheese cake and Im looking forward to getting a sliver of one on friday and some pizza lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy. What color will the ped be???? U r doing awesome. Who cares if water.cuz it is gone. Yay!!!
And I am gonna eat my phone as soon as I hit reply. I am starving ; )))

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ comic.....

Howdy Sexy! 10 off is GREAT!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Sexy. What color will the ped be???? U r doing awesome. Who cares if water.cuz it is gone. Yay!!!
> And I am gonna eat my phone as soon as I hit reply. I am starving ; )))


Im bringing my MILAN 89 Attachment 123670Attachment 123671I like to bring my own polish or buy a new bottle there for them to use (not fond of the idea of communal nail polish lol Im kinda fickle and make sure they change water/use disinfected tools and I never let them clip my nails) I have seen too many scarey pix online from people that get infections from pedicures lol eeeeewwwww Attachment 123669


thanks SM! good to see you  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

so I had my carbload/feast day or what ever its called, yesterday...and I was wayyyyyyyyyyyy nuaghty! :2nono: 
I didnt keep a detailed log of anything I ate and I felt bloated and stuffed at the end of the day (not a good sign) I still feel bloated today and am ascared ta step on the scale ~ so I decided not to  :Big Grin: 

I dont wanna diminish the feel good feeling of the 10pound loss so I will just stick to my plan than weigh in on Monday and take it form there...a;thou I will not have my pedicure done if I have not lost the 10pounds by time of appointmentAttachment 123676

yesterday I stopped my planet fitness membership...and switched to Work out World, its close enuff to bike/walk too with out worry of being killed by a car or a homeless persona t night (lol, yet serious) and they cost the same 20.00 month includes tanning, classes like Zumba, core training, spinning etc and you can bring a friend for free

also I have been teetering with the idea of joining a Gymnast school to increace flexablity an full body strength ...so I found this (free 1st class and 10.00 each class after, no requirement and individualized...when Tiger returns home I will check out a class and take it from there
http://www.negtc.com/fallnewsletter3.GIF

----------


## SexySweetheart

curiousity got the best of me  :Big Grin: 
I weighed in this morning .... dropped 1 more pound! hold [email protected] didnt expect that lmbo ...i was fully expecting at least a 3lbs gain

sooo TOTAL LOSS as of 6/2/12 = 11 pounds ~ horrah!
pedicure is ooooooon

Attachment 123689

food for Monday:
all beef kelbasa (found a brand that has >1 carb!) with aspearagus and mashed garlic cloves / hardboiled egg stuffed w herbs 1/2 yoke/ tiny bit organic sauce >1 carb/ sauteed mushrooms, harbs and lil soy sauce / sauteed broccoli and whole garlic cloves (can you tell I LOVE GARLIC! lol)...with protein shakes of course

also Im healed good enough to do stretches tonight (all set with all but gotta focus on back) and start my new gym membership monday (lite)

----------


## RaginCajun

as far as the stretching goes, are there any yoga classes at your gym? i felt really strong and flexible with yoga, and miss my hot instructor!

----------


## SexySweetheart

yes they do have yoga...but Im more of a pilates fan. The yoga is boring to me lol I just dont have the attention span for it, I get bored with this sooooo easily, all the ypga classes I have been too have the same like 7 or so moves in the same order that you have to hold forever*yawn* lol 
My head starts to fill with my "to do" mlist and school assignments and work and everything else and I end up being wicked wrestless to go get stuff done

....could you imagine me trying to do meditation? I would leave the meditation session more stressed than when i started lmbo

----------


## RaginCajun

> yes they do have yoga...but Im more of a pilates fan. The yoga is boring to me lol I just dont have the attention span for it, I get bored with this sooooo easily, all the ypga classes I have been too have the same like 7 or so moves in the same order that you have to hold forever*yawn* lol 
> My head starts to fill with my "to do" mlist and school assignments and work and everything else and I end up being wicked wrestless to go get stuff done
> 
> ....could you imagine me trying to do meditation? I would leave the meditation session more stressed than when i started lmbo



hahahaha! i understand what you are saying, i get bored real easy also!

----------


## rampaige77

That video has woken me right up that girl is a savage on that pole , id split my head open im sure.. thanks lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

> That video has woken me right up that girl is a savage on that pole , id split my head open im sure.. thanks lol


yea the arm strength for pole lift stuff is INSANE! 
I dont have it and wounder if I ever will, but than again its not a priority of mine anymore...Im still more focused on flexability and weight loss for now

No time to visit the gym today it turns out (stupid online class and homework for 8week fast class, they just bombard us with assignments every friggan day ugggg)BUT i will stretch before bed (hoping that wont be at like 2am again)

fast day tuesday ~ happy times  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

love the color and I too like to take my own polish. as for the foot....um, that chic has hairy toes and that infection is nasty eeewwwhhhhyyyy!

I like yoga and think it is instructor dependent. great instruction, great yoga. And there r so many different kinds of yoga instruction. the ones that I fall asleep in are not quite what I am looking for!

Moving in the right direction...ya whooooo!

----------


## SexySweetheart

its that time of the month ...uggg Attachment 123781and I have been avoiding the scale cuz its for sure going to show an increase (water weight) but its difficult to not use the scale as motivation in the start of a diet plan for me ~ its my way of seeing some type of pay off as a i struggle with avoiding tempting foods ...so I weighed in at 5lb gain BUT that still means over loss of 6lbs in 2weeks so I will take it lol

fasting today and the cravings are literally driving me battyAttachment 123782

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hahaha s4ms I love reading your posts, energetic and comical, especially the pics.

Congrats on the weight loss so far!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

what a few pounds amoungst friends  :Big Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

thanks guys...ruff day taday Im affraid ~ i even went b!tchy on tiger for no real reason via text, after i calmed down and the crazy had left my body ~ i appologized of course but i def lost my mind for a few hours.....didnt brake my fast though! lol ...as much as I wanted too

I found out that he gets to come home for fathers day! than has to leave again on mon strait away...so were gonna get some wine and healthy nibblettes and lock ourselfs in the bed room allllllllllll day...this means my carb load/feast day has to be shifted to sunday cuz we r gonna get lit lol  and wine on a day thats no for loading would throw my plan all outta whack

and i may just kid nap him

----------


## oscarjones

And I thought I was hormonally challenged...

----------


## SexySweetheart

> And I thought I was hormonally challenged...


lol 
yes I get nutty esp when dieting or attempting to quite smoking while "aunt flo" comes to visit...and with the kids too  :Icon Pissedoff: ~ i have highly unpleasent moments lol
...how horrible is it that im looking forward to metapause? lmbo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hysterectomy....works wonders!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hey s4ms, just caught up on your thread. Awesome thread and awesome results since your last start. May need to look into IF.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> hysterectomy....works wonders!!!!!!!!!


wont deny that its crossed my mind lady  :Big Grin:  ... its soo weird, for months im fine with it but than *POW* crazy moody sensitive hyper nutty person another month *draining really lol* 

i pass the scale and look at it like an ugly stain on the floor today, possibly growled at it...
dont think i will weigh in again untill my monthly "friend" leaves town

did alright today but had 3 hershey kisses ((for sanitys sake ))

oh and got GREAT NEWS... my lab work came back 1. all healed up rfom last surgery now 2. all my levels are spot on! thats a 1st in years!! the Dr wanted to all about what Im doing differently blah blah blah
i left in disbelief and shock and pure happy joy! ...i was spending a small fortune on vites and supps before



a old friend is spending the week end with me (kids are gone YAY) till tiger gets home sun afternoon, so no gym for me till monday, but we will be trolling around down town and stuff ( im her wing man...err wing girl?) lol so i will get a fair amount of walking in thats fo sure
*
HAPPY FATHERS DAY* to all you dads!

----------


## SexySweetheart

DINNER

asparagus with beacon/both with eggs and scallott (eggdrop soup)/chick breast with mushrooms...and good friend to eat with <3
Attachment 123852Attachment 123853

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hey sexy, pedicure still lookin good?????

----------


## SexySweetheart

sure is sweetie!
and I dropped more weight... TOTAL LOSS as of 6/2/12 = 12 pounds (even though I gained like 5pounds during my period lol)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yay!!! yay!!!! yay!!! you must be looking forward to your next MILESTONE!!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Mini Goals & Rewards:
> 10lbs loss= Pedicure
> 20lbs loss= Hair Style
> 30lbs loss= Micro Dermabrashion
> 40lbs loss= Pedicure
> 50lbs loss= Hairstyle
> 60lbs loss= Micro Dermabrashion
> 70lbs loss= Botox 
> 80lbs loss= New Wardrobe
> ...


maybe not....especially if you still with the plan...I think it will be another month or so before lost rate slows : )

you may be surprised....I was doing a ton of cardio and running on a treadmill alittle....one day I went for a 4 mile run and 7 miles later arrived back home. I do not like running as much as our boy Rajun Cajun  :Smilie:

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Hehehee. You're illustrations are as fabulous as always! Great job and a big congratulations on the weight loss thus far!  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

I love this thread  :Smilie:  Always puts a smile on my face. Keep it up S4MSS, get to that hairstyle!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Hehehee. You're illustrations are as fabulous as always! Great job and a big congratulations on the weight loss thus far!


*
awwwww thank you sweetie pie*!
btw I LOVE seeing you in the real world! LOL ...didn't realize how much you and I SERIOUSLY had in common till we connected out side of this site  :Big Grin:  ... its like youre my clone for sure!
 

lol auslifta ty very nice of you to say 



~ what do you think... cant decide which one I want : hair now ~>Attachment 123987 
styles im looking at ~>Attachment 123989Attachment 123988Attachment 123990Attachment 123991

----------


## SexySweetheart

> maybe not....especially if you still with the plan...I think it will be another month or so before lost rate slows : )
> 
> *you may be surprised*....I was doing a ton of cardio and running on a treadmill alittle....one day I went for a 4 mile run and 7 miles later arrived back home. I do not like running as much as our boy Rajun Cajun


lol fingers crossed for that  :Smilie: 
yea i still struggle with running unless something is chasin me hahaha BUT the new gym ha personal TV on each and every machine so the time goes by fast cuz i can watch my gorly shows instead of like at my old gym where the big tv's always had news or sports (yawn)

----------


## bikeral

I like the TV's on the treadmills and elliptical. Time goes by fast and now I know who all the latest singers are watching video's.
Keep the thread going s4ms.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> *
> awwwww thank you sweetie pie*!
> btw I LOVE seeing you in the real world! LOL ...didn't realize how much you and I SERIOUSLY had in common till we connected out side of this site  ... its like youre my clone for sure!
>  
> 
> ^^ Haha! The Barbie's are hilarious...and so us.
> Love seeing you in real life as well!! And, yes, we are VERY much alike! It would be so great if we lived in the same city so we could work out together....and act like fools together. 
> 
> ~ what do you think... cant decide which one I want : hair now ~>Attachment 123987 
> styles im looking at ~>Attachment 123989Attachment 123988Attachment 123990Attachment 123991


Well, duuuuhh!! We all know that I'm gonna vote for Gaga! Hehe ~ I kid. I l.o.v.e. Giselle's (Sp??) color and the style. I wish I could wear my hair w/ long, loose curls but since I live in swamp weather w/ 129% humidity it's just not doable. It would look all voluminous and delicious but once I stepped outside I'd look like Rosanne RoseannaDanna....

So, having said that if you're not going to go with the Hello Kitty look then I would totally go for Giselle's sexy locks. You're beautiful now so whatever you decide will just be an added bonus, not to mention that Tiger is sure to love :Smilie:

----------


## oscarjones

I would go for the Alice Dellal look.

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hair weaves sexy  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Peddling to the gym.....now that's the ticket! Love it!

----------


## SexySweetheart

geeez i forgot to keep up my log~ooopsie 



love this  :Smilie:  ...bathroom does not  :Ccwcj: 

so cash is a bit to tight for my goal acomplishment rewards BUT dats ok  :Wink:  i will do it anyway lol

one of my GF is starting the P90x cuz i taliked her into doing a challange with me  :Smilie:  yay! and we are doin IF together ...having an actual person in person will def help me *plus Im a tad competitive hehehe so we start sunday!

.. and school is done for a month in a few weeks THANK GAWD cuz i am spent!
kids will be in summer school from 1-5pm so i have it in my head to live at the gym solid for those hours daily, working out tanning stretching cardio classes ... I am so super excited about 4 hours of me time ~that I am litteraly giddy!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

weight is on a plat ~ im ok with that  :Wink: 


...but wont settle for it lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ better than the other way around......HOWDY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

starting sunday...yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!! P90x is killer.....enjoy ; )

----------


## asymens

Hi Sexy! Just getting caught up a little! Love your idea of your little "splurges" for every 10 lbs! Awesome motivation!!! And what are you going to do with your hair!? And as always your thread thing is inspiring and makes me laugh a lot!  :Smilie:  The boy is wanting to get fit again too as he noticed his "man boobs" are bothering him lately lol. So of course he knows nothing about losing weight so I am looking up so man stuff on here. So looks like maybe we better get going together since you know I have been wanting to get in the swing of things again too! The fair was fun but a lot of crappy food we ate!! I am sure you can imagine! So going to try to stay on track for longer than a week this time! Ugh! Good news is I have not gained anything back from orignal loss. So still starting about 35 lbs lighter than I was last year at this time! I have been in the same 6 lb range for about 6 months now though. But my "trying" to lose weight has been very low if any at all!! It has already been almost a year since I first started this website and started my weight loss?!!? WOWWWZER!!!  :Smilie:  Time flies! And you can surely bug me on FB! Keep me focused about making brownies and eating freezies! lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> geeez i forgot to keep up my log~ooopsie 
> 
> 
> 
> love this  ...bathroom does not 
> 
> so cash is a bit to tight for my goal acomplishment rewards BUT dats ok  i will do it anyway lol
> 
> one of my GF is starting the P90x cuz* i taliked her into doing a challange with me  yay! and we are doin IF together ...having an actual person in person will def help me *plus Im a tad competitive hehehe so we start sunday!*
> ...



a challenge is always a good way to motivate! get it girl!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> starting sunday...yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!! P90x is killer.....enjoy ; )


yea I have always like p90x  :Smilie: 

asymens....im so happy to hear that! and yes from your pix you can see that you have no extra poundage  :Smilie:  Love it!
and you guy doesnt look like he has any man boobs from his pix... are you sure they are not just pecks? lol

----------


## SexySweetheart

GREAT NEWS !!!!

I just got a call from the pharm saying my hormone scripts are ready to be picked up!!! [insert utter shock here] est/test/pro all for 45.00 month ty nsurance and a great team of Drs!!

oh Im peri-menupaulsal <-def spelt wrong lol
so I will be starting that next week and antisapate levels being tweeked for a few months BUT its a start!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> GREAT NEWS !!!!
> 
> I just got a call from the pharm saying my hormone scripts are ready to be picked up!!! [insert utter shock here] est/test/pro all for 45.00 month ty nsurance and a great team of Drs!!
> 
> oh Im peri-menupaulsal <-def spelt wrong lol
> so I will be starting that next week and antisapate levels being tweeked for a few months BUT its a start!!



glad to see you have worked some things out with your doc. hope it all goes the way you want and your body wants!

----------


## asymens

> yea I have always like p90x 
> 
> asymens....im so happy to hear that! and yes from your pix you can see that you have no extra poundage  Love it!
> and you guy doesnt look like he has any man boobs from his pix... are you sure they are not just pecks? lol


LOL. Thank you, Sexy! There is def. some extra lol i just don't post those pics that show it!  :Wink:  . I tell him all the time he looks fine but he is bothered lol.  :Wink:  Thanks for all your help and your motivation!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> LOL. Thank you, Sexy! There is def. some extra lol i just don't post those pics that show it!  . I tell him all the time he looks fine but he is bothered lol.  Thanks for all your help and your motivation!!!


anytime aweetie! and we will send out the books and stuff to you soon, hope it helps....still think you should have him join here tho  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GREAT NEWS !!!!
> 
> I just got a call from the pharm saying my hormone scripts are ready to be picked up!!! [insert utter shock here] est/test/pro all for 45.00 month ty nsurance and a great team of Drs!!
> 
> oh Im peri-menupaulsal <-def spelt wrong lol
> so I will be starting that next week and antisapate levels being tweeked for a few months BUT *its a start*!!


happy to read this! keep us posted Girly!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

well do lady  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

where u been girl...spending 100$ on great wedges????  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol...naw, I took tiger out to our fav rest ~surf, had the raw bar/oysters etc...verry yum!

i have been around just not quite ready to committ 100% to juicing ...the juicing lifestyle is tuff for me (too much of a foodie lol) BUT i have kept off te weight  :Smilie: 

and I have kept up on the treadmill...I actualy like it now...wow, me like cardio; WEIRD!! lol i do 30 min every time and more than that on cardio days...still can only run for 2min at a time (smoker)

hormones are doing wounders! but im still "off" and still dont feel fully like myself, so im kinda just doing whatever when ever i feel up to it ...not kicking myself when i cheat or skip gym...so I didnt have much health news to report  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

oh and tiger gave me a tad more melitonin II yesterday and it made me so sick that i sleept most of the day and feel like garbage today, still sleepy too (my bod shuts down an i sleep when i feel sick or bad) so I am hoping to get to gym tonight but not looking great so far

----------


## GirlyGymRat

good food with a good man..can't beat that combo!!!!

we do better what we can everyday and we get etter. Have u ever tried yoga? u may really like it girl!

----------

